# Jeep won't stay running



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 97 jeep Cherokee that turns over and will start for about a second with the gas pressed down. Changed the fuel pump but nothing changed.... What other problems would it possibly be?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuel filter, plugged injectors, Sinclair gas.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What Loke said. If those check out I would put my money on an intake leak.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably has a bowtie logo on it. j/k 
So, it won't starting unless the gas is floored?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I would start with the fuel filter.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Check the MAF Mass Air Flow sensor. It is just after the air filter. They make a cleaner for it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The fuel filter is "non-servicable" on this jeep, haven't checked the injectors, so I should, but yes it will start for just a second if the gas is floored but shut immediatly off.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The fuel filter is "non-servicable" on this jeep, haven't checked the injectors, so I should, but yes it will start for just a second if the gas is floored but shut immediatly off.


"non servicable"? bypass it with a different filter system.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might want to take it down to Auto Zone and see if any codes are stored and if there are pull them and start from there.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

pheaz said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > The fuel filter is "non-servicable" on this jeep, haven't checked the injectors, so I should, but yes it will start for just a second if the gas is floored but shut immediatly off.
> ...


Non-serviceable meaning it's part of the fuel pump. Many newer vehicles have moved to this style. It's not something that you can just bypass...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

4.0 liter or 2.5 liter? If you stay on the gas will it keep running? It might be something as simple as a bad ground that is keeping your electrical distribution operating optimally. I have seen it on a lot of I-6's. Sounds like it is getting fuel.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

quit guessing and pay the hour labor to have it diagnosed.... it will save you in the long run or you could keep throwing parts at it.. that year of jeep does not have a MAF sensor. jeeps are famous for having marginal Batteries that do not allow the IAC stepper motor operate right and causing poor Idle. like I said let someone look at it well worth the money spent!!!!


----------

